# European Mounts



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Been playing around with Euro Mounts the last few years. Mostly buddies and myself. I rather enjoy doing them. Have learned a lot the last few years. I have 3 right now in my garage at various stages. I will post pics of them when I am done. But in the mean time here are a couple I did. For the record the one's without the nose bones were not of my doing. My friend lost them







efore I Euro'ed


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

That rack on the one without the nose bone looks pretty wicked. Would like to see a side view of it. Awesome job on the euros.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Those are looking good, I had a head for years sitting around but never bleached it, gave it to my SIL to hang in the barn. You tube showed ways of doing it. Funny some guy on FB was doing them for some serious $$.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have just recently started my own business doing it. I figured if I am hanging out drinking beer and watching football I might as well make some money doing something. Its time consuming. I charge $100 bucks for the finished skull then extra for backers. Extra $10 if its not skinned.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Those look really nice! I get them done by the butcher that I take my deer to they charge $25-$30 a head is what I remember them to be. they have not been touched up after with glue to keep all the parts together nor are they mounted on the boards. But Shaun at $100 with wood and all it's a good deal for sure.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Holy g2's on that 8 pointer! Very impressive and the euro mounts look great!

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have had 2 European mounts done, both times they used the beetles to clean them out, a lot of the nose cartilage remains.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Neighbor got a little artistic with the uplighting. nice deer we just finished up for him


----------



## karp.20 (Mar 4, 2015)

Lately I've been painting the skulls with a metallic bronze spray paint. They turn out real good I think


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

we have been thinking about doing an all black skull


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

couple new backer idea's I'm playing with.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

karp.20 said:


> Lately I've been painting the skulls with a metallic bronze spray paint. They turn out real good I think
> View attachment 459636
> View attachment 459636


I like that look. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Shaun69007 said:


> couple new backer idea's I'm playing with.
> View attachment 459670
> View attachment 459671
> View attachment 459672
> View attachment 459673


Interesting...what did you make those from?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Look at Skull Hooker on Amazon. I saw them on a display at Duma’s Deer Processing.


----------



## wildlife53 (Jun 12, 2011)

Here is the display that was at Duma’s Deer Processing.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lil' Rob said:


> Interesting...what did you make those from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


rough cut oak and 6" tonged and groove pine


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Had a guy from W Va at deer camp. They burned a skull. Different.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Shaun69007 said:


> rough cut oak and 6" tonged and groove pine


Nice...thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Junebug2320 said:


> Had a guy from W Va at deer camp. They burned a skull. Different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting.....concept. I don't do much wood working without a torch. I love highs and lows coming out.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice work guys! I'm thinking about buying a European mount kit for my dad. He has a nice 9 pointer rack that's just been sitting in the garage. I'd like to see him be able to display it somewhere. I'd need a kit with a fake skull to attach to. What's a good kit to buy?


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I don't do kits I custom mount all mine so unfortunately I could not give much advise. Get on Etsy they have a lot of cool ones. Here is my newest one


----------

